# ontario turkey hunting accident



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

here is a clip from the toronto sun-A 25-year old port rowan man was accidentally shot in the head while hunting turkeys was in stable condition 
yesterday.He was struck by pellets from his partners 12 gauge shotgun.


----------

